# Auto lane change not working for HOV lane



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

The HOV lanes have a solid white painted line. It seems that Autopilot will not get into the HOV lane, with the previous software version, and now I just tested it again with the new 39.7 update and it is the same. I have to disengage Autosteer to get into the HOV lane. Is that a normal situation?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

AZBMT said:


> The HOV lanes have a solid white painted line. It seems that Autopilot will not get into the HOV lane, with the previous software version, and now I just tested it again with the new 39.7 update and it is the same. I have to disengage Autosteer to get into the HOV lane. Is that a normal situation?


Do you have "Use HOV Lanes" enabled in your Autopilot settings? (It's disabled by default.)


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

I've seen behavior WRT lane markings that's all over the map. Sometimes it recognizes a curb as a lane delimiter, other time not. Same with the short fat dashed lines that are going to become a solid stripe. A pair of double yellow lines, yes; two pair of double yellow lines, not so much.

I have, however, never seen it volunteer to cross a solid white line. I bet it'll only cross into the HOV lane at the dashed divider segment, like a good law-abiding citizen.


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Do you have "Use HOV Lanes" enabled in your Autopilot settings? (It's disabled by default.)


Yes I enabled the option...


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

Ed Post said:


> I've seen behavior WRT lane markings that's all over the map. Sometimes it recognizes a curb as a lane delimiter, other time not. Same with the short fat dashed lines that are going to become a solid stripe. A pair of double yellow lines, yes; two pair of double yellow lines, not so much.
> 
> I have, however, never seen it volunteer to cross a solid white line. I bet it'll only cross into the HOV lane at the dashed divider segment, like a good law-abiding citizen.


Lol! Thanks for reminding me. I also thought I was supposed to wait for the dashed divider, but it NEVER happens here in Phoenix, that I can recall anywhere...


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

In many places, the solid white line is illegal to cross, that's why it is solid. Evidently Arizona and Washington decided to go against normal marking rules and define a solid white line as legal to cross to go into a HOV lane. In Georgia, and many other locations, we have to wait for the line to go dashed, before we are allowed to enter. 
But even when the lane is dashed, it is often dashed with a different spacing as the standard lanes and the lane change doesn't like to cross that as well. 

So , yes, manual changes, are required. Since this will be a part of fully automatic lane change, you wouldn't want the car to move into a lane that may not be legal to travel in.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Evidently Arizona and Washington decided to go against normal marking rules and define a solid white line as legal to cross to go into a HOV lane....


Oregon's one 3 mile section of HOV also has a solid white divider the entire length. It is intended to be crossed at any point. It incidentally, also is only an HOV during specific hours Monday thru Friday, then operates as a standard left lane the majority of the time.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I have actually had pretty good success in getting EAP to cross the double dotted white lines that separate the diamond lane from the general purpose lanes in metro Atlanta. The blind spot monitoring also seems to work quite well, keeping me from making a lane change when there's a car in or near my blind spot or near my front bumper. My only complaint regarding this function is that it's a bit reluctant to make two lane changes back-to-back. If I move out of the diamond lane, that puts me in the passing lane, and I want to get out of the passing lane ASAP. Even though I wait until the first change is complete and my signal is off, it seems like I have to wait several seconds before I can get the system to initiate another change to the right.


----------

